# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل منظومة بديعة البيان عن موت الأعيان للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي رحمه الله/ نفيسة

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :


منظومة بديعة البيان عن موت الأعيان 
للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي رحمه الله


بيانات المخطوط 
=========

اسم المخطوط : بديعة البيان عن موت الاعيان 
اسم المؤلف : ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي
عدد الاوراق : 27 ورقة 
ملاحظات: مخطوط تام
الناشر : ملتقى اهل الحديث 

تنبيه: بديعة البيان عن موت الأعيان منظومة في ألف بيت من بحر الرجز طبعت بتحقيق أكرم البوشي , وشرحها ناظمها  في كتابالتبيان لبديعة البيان وللحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني عليها (ذيل) منثور, ذكر فيه من أغفلهم صاحب (التبيان) وسرد طبقاتهم, وهو مطبوع في جزء صغير لتحميل الشرح : اضغط هنا 


تحميل المخطوط :  صور  /  ملف pdf

ــــــــــــــ
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا

موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------


## الطيب وشنان

*جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا أبا يعلى ، و بارك فيكم ، و نفع بكم الاسلام و المسلمين .*

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

_ هل أجد هذا الشرح للناظم والمسمى التبيان لبديعية البيان مع ذيل ابن حجر عليه مصورا مطبوعا, أفيدوا بارك الله فيكم؟_

----------

